# Relocating to Lisbon



## AaronTravel (Sep 16, 2020)

Hi, new to the forum 

Recently visited Lisbon for 2 weeks from the UK and absolutely loved it. 

Strongly looking into the idea of relocating to Lisbon. Always wanted to live and work abroad and Lisbon appears ideal for what I want out of a city. 
I’ve just turned 26 and currently out of work in the UK due to the impact of Covid 19 on the company I worked for.

Already done a fair bit of research on general cost of living, house prices etc. 

Finding work is probably the biggest barrier to any plans. I don’t speak Portuguese (but would certainly look into enrolling in a language school with the aim of speaking fluent once I’m there) 
I’ve got a fair bit of customer service experience having worked in bars/restaurants for 2 years and as a fully qualified telecom engineer for 6 years. I understand that these sectors of work might not be viable for me in Lisbon without speaking Portuguese, so I really am open to working in other sectors to fulfil the dream of working and living in Lisbon. Also aware that with the impact of Covid on the world, currently this all could be a pipe dream, but one that I want to pursue and at least try to realise 

Would love to here from anyone who has relocated to Lisbon recently and what challenges they faced along the way, and just a little bit of background on your journey to Lisbon and what if any employment routes I could go down 

Thanks for reading and any sort of advice here is much appreciated


----------

